# 2 hours and 30 minutes



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Today my wife and I went to Pensacola beach and fished from 10-12:30pm. Nothing but non stop action with Lady Fish and Pompano. We used freshly caught sand fleas and we fished east of PortoFino, where you can park on the side of the road. Sand fleas were easy to come by, unlike where I usually fish at Navarre Beach. I will be back to this spot on Saturday. We bagged a pair of 15 inchers. Not bad for a short trip.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

WTG. A good short trip.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Not bad at all ! :thumbup:


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

GROUPERKING said:


> Not bad at all !


I have to say, GK, I found my spot by your former post about locations. This honey hole in Pcola was a island sand bar about 15 yards long with deep water all around it. So we tossed our rigs all around it. My only caveat is that I fly tied my EC 3/0 circle hooks to look like a ghost shrimp, and we baited with a sand flea. Location, Location, Location! And maybe the tied fly.......


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

You did a lot better than me, nice looking pair!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

{ I will be back to this spot on Saturday. }

Pic of your vehicle, or it DID not happen.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

BananaTom said:


> { I will be back to this spot on Saturday. }
> 
> Pic of your vehicle, or it DID not happen.



Now you know I can't spill my location!


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats nice fish.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

sweet  always go by that area, and always wondered...ty for the info. I've prolly seen up around our area in Navarre at some point. I fish the surf on the military side of navarre beach away from the beach area and past the snorkel reef. lol !! been stashing those pomps for when I'm beggin for some for dinner in October


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's right...Not bad at all!!!


----------

